# DIY Cockpit Table Help?



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all,
Our Sabre 34 doesn't have a cockpit table. We've had the boat two years, and this was pretty low on the list. However, we really miss it at anchor. So far, I just cannot bring myself to spend $600-1000 on a new table.

In searching, I've found folks who've used tables that stow away, but that's not what we want. We want a traditional folding table. I've read about some who've made new ones, but often they were based on an original that needed replacement. We don't have one of those.

Does anyone know of any instructions, or perhaps a site where someone has documented their work, that might provide enough info for us to build one ourselves? Without a model to copy, I'm really not sure where to start.

By the way, I searched sailnet, but couldn't find much on this topic, so if I missed a great thread, please feel free to refer me to that one!

Thanks!
-J


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

I would step outside the sailboat box and look to woodworkers, furniture repair, or just furniture. Maybe find some sailboats that have them as stock parts. I had a Dufour that had one, but I don't remember, other than one end of top flat part of table connected at one end and a folding leg that came down at other end.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

2 hinges clamped or bolted to the pedestal guard, screwed to a flat board, and a prop stick with a bungee to keep the board pressure down on the prop stick. do it in mahogany or other nice wood it will rival that which costs hundreds.

heavy duty shelf hardware (may rust) Table Hinges - Shelf Hinges - FURNITURE HINGES | HardwareSource.com









The real deal from Ed$on


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

josrulz said:


> By the way, I searched sailnet, but couldn't find much on this topic, so if I missed a great thread, please feel free to refer me to that one!
> 
> Thanks!
> -J


About two years ago, I think, there was a thread entitled "low buck projects". I'm pretty certain someone built a table for under $100 and posted pics there.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/50044-low-buck-projects-lets-see-em.html

Link above is probably what you're thinking of. You're welcome to use mine as a model if you wish, or I can take photos and measurements.

Let me know...MGM


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

mgmhead, I might end up taking you up on that. It might just be easier to copy one than try to come up with something original.

On a different subject, I can't wait until we get the boat in the water!
-J


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Get this month's issue of Good Old Boat- there is an article on building a folding cockpit table from scratch using thrift shop materials.

I built one two years ago for our boat, but our cockpit is smaller and our pedestal design precluded using any of the traditional methods.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/50044-low-buck-projects-lets-see-em.html


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We built one out of 'Seaboard' (aka Starboard), with recessed hinges and a nifty folding support for less than $100... can get some pictures if you like.


----------



## r.furborough (May 28, 2006)

This is not a DIY solution and not teak, but they work, are cheap and almost maintenance free.
Cockpit Tables | Snapit! Marine


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Faster, would you post a link to that nifty support you used. I recollect thinking that it was a good way to skin a cat when I saw yours, then promptly forgot about it when I saw something shiney somewhere else.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*An idea or two*



josrulz said:


> Hi all,
> Our Sabre 34 doesn't have a cockpit table. We've had the boat two years, and this was pretty low on the list. However, we really miss it at anchor. So far, I just cannot bring myself to spend $600-1000 on a new table.
> 
> In searching, I've found folks who've used tables that stow away, but that's not what we want. We want a traditional folding table. I've read about some who've made new ones, but often they were based on an original that needed replacement. We don't have one of those.
> ...


Sabre's are way classy boats and deserve the best! 
So here are links to a couple of table threads on the EY site:
Cockpit Table using Starboard(tm) material - EY.o Information Exchange
Cockpit Table - EY.o Information Exchange

I admit to being partial to the one with no brace beneath to bump knees against.
 
L


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

That second link - with no brace - is the most brilliantly simple and elegant solution I have seen! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

bljones said:


> Get this month's issue of Good Old Boat- there is an article on building a folding cockpit table from scratch using thrift shop materials...


bljones, I'll check it out. I do receive Good Old Boat already--perhaps I missed the article. Is it March or April?



Faster said:


> We built one out of 'Seaboard' (aka Starboard), with recessed hinges and a nifty folding support for less than $100... can get some pictures if you like.


Faster, pictures would be great, if it's not too much trouble. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## turbulicity (Jan 24, 2011)

olson34 said:


> Sabre's are way classy boats and deserve the best!
> So here are links to a couple of table threads on the EY site:
> Cockpit Table using Starboard(tm) material - EY.o Information Exchange
> Cockpit Table - EY.o Information Exchange
> ...


That second link is awesome. Thanks!

Doesn't look too complicated to build. I would make the connections to the pedestal bars adjustable so I could slide the whole thing up and down to adjust the height. I would also add an optional folding brace under the board just in case I need additional support.

This one is definitely going into my project list.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

josrulz said:


> bljones, I'll check it out. I do receive Good Old Boat already--perhaps I missed the article. Is it March or April?


 It is the March/April issue. The article starts on page 44.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

bljones said:


> It is the March/April issue. The article starts on page 44.


Oh yes, just looked at the issue, and yes I recall now. I'd like to opt for something without a leg (like Edson or the locking bracket type or even the version from the EY site), but this is helpful. Thanks again!


----------



## bruceyp (Aug 4, 2006)

Try this sketch.
C&C Yachts - C&C Photo Album & Resource Center
I have been meaning to build one too, but it keeps getting superceded.
BP


----------



## bruceyp (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry. go to that site and look in do it yourself on the left hand side. about 6 down the page that opens is the sketch I meant to send.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

bruceyp said:


> Sorry. go to that site and look in do it yourself on the left hand side. about 6 down the page that opens is the sketch I meant to send.


Hey very cool! Even if we make changes, the sketches help a lot.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I had a thought the other day for a cockpit table. On my boat there is a cutout in the v-berth where the door swings (or were the porta-potty goes on some smaller boats). I thought maybe a piece of wood in that spot used to support a cushion for the v-berth could double as a cockpit table.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

On one of our boats we had a salon table that also fit into the companionway drop board slot and became a cockpit table.. worked well.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

josrulz said:


> Faster, pictures would be great, if it's not too much trouble. Thanks for the offer!


Here's the table we built last year. Made of Starboard-like 'Seaboard'. Fortunately the Edson pedestal included a hinge pin channel that we were able to make use of. We fashioned the table edge to fit and made a SS pin that made up the hinge. As it's only 1/2" material we added stiffeners to the main center piece as well (last pic) This stuff cuts well on a table saw but finishes really nicely with a sharp router bit. If we had it to do over I'd use a template and a router rather than the saw.










We chose not to use fiddles for the 'folded out and eating' position, bit did use fiddles - mainly as stiffeners - for the folded up position.



















To support the table we used this strut from Rakego Rakego Supports This aluminum collapsible strut works well and is standing up to the duty and the environment just fine. (btw.. it was given to me by a friend, if we'd had to buy it our cost would have topped $100. As it was it was $40 for material and $40 for hinges plus a few screws etc.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks Ron.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Faster said:


> Here's the table we built last year....


Thanks Faster! Great pics!


----------

